# Cichla!



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Picked up 4 wild cichla ocellaris 2 days ago from forum sponsor, Spencer Jack. Sizes range from 6-8". Took some pix this morning. My apologies for the dirty glass behind the fish. I'll have to clean that up. 

Played peek-a-boo for the first couple of pics and then they seemed to settle down a bit.

_click on pics to enlarge_


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Gerry, VERY NICE! Fish look freaking sweet.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

we need a feeding vid


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, guys!

Herny, I need a cam first!!


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Good pics...interesting species...I wouldn't mind obtaining a couple-or-so myself  What size tank are they presently in.??


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

css virginia said:


> Good pics...interesting species...I wouldn't mind obtaining a couple-or-so myself  What size tank are they presently in.??


Thanks! They're currently in a 6 ft 125 g.


----------



## Idealconcepts (Dec 16, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Nice, your stock list is expanding Gerry.

I've wanted some of these for a while now, don't you start tempting me with pictures or I'll have to charge it to your account, 6fter included ....

:lol:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Idealconcepts said:


> Very nice.


Thanks!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

blairo1 said:


> Nice, your stock list is expanding Gerry.
> 
> I've wanted some of these for a while now, don't you start tempting me with pictures or I'll have to charge it to your account, 6fter included ....
> 
> :lol:


Hello and thanks, Blair! I hope you're well. 

Based on your feedback, methinks it best to post more pics!  Here you go, my friend! Enjoy! :dancing:

_click on pics to enlarge _











And here's the largest of the bunch, and I'm quite certain a male.


----------



## Idealconcepts (Dec 16, 2003)

Northshore - Are you doing live or pellets?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Idealconcepts said:


> Northshore - Are you doing live or pellets?


I'm doing live and market shrimp right now. A couple are taking market shrimp. I'm getting them off live food asap, or would like to anyways.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

where do you plan to put them when they are big? these guys get massive.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

gage said:


> where do you plan to put them when they are big? these guys get massive.


400 gallon tank.


----------



## nelson6972 (Jan 26, 2005)

NorthShore said:


> gage said:
> 
> 
> > where do you plan to put them when they are big? these guys get massive.
> ...


i cannot wait to see that tank. i caught some of these guys in FL a few years ago. they look awesome as adults.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Beautiful specimens Gerry and fantastic photos from you as always....

My house isn't big enough for these guys, as much as I want a 400 I think that losing a third of my lounge floorspace won't go down too well, I'm trying my best at the moment to get away with a 6ft but I'm limited to 20" width (de-balled limited :lol:, as in, if I go wider I risk castration)....

I'm very well though thanks bud, I hope life is treating you as well as you look after your fish .

:thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice, Gerry!
Haven't seen many of these guys on the forum here---it'll be nice to see them as they grow and move into the 400 gal. :thumb: 
BV


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, Blair, BV. 

BV, you're right. These guys are cichlids and yet no one is posting about them on this forum. I'll be changing that.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh, and btw, Blair, a 6x2x2 tank would be good enough for the smaller variants. I'm looking at a bigger tank because eventually they'll be joining my arowana and bichirs. 8)


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Update pic 19 days later....Starting to colour up but still won't pose for me.... :? 
_
click on pic to enlarge_


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Update pic from today.  The glass for the 8 foot tank is in town. I'm in the process of re-organizing the fishroom to make room for the new tank. 

_click on pic to enlarge_


----------



## Cichlidman (Dec 5, 2002)

Great pics Gerry! I was drooling all over their tank when they first came in.

Whatcha feeding em? Live or did you manage to get them on frozen?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, Nick! 

They're still on live, although two will eat market shrimp. I'd try to break them off live food but I need them to grow quickly so they can go into a tank with the aro. They don't grow if they're starving, lol.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

wow look at those red eyes. Those babies are gorgeous!!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

F8LBITEva said:


> wow look at those red eyes. Those babies are gorgeous!!


Thanks! 

I'll see if I can dig up a few more pics.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Those are beautiful fish. Nice pictures!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

WOWOWOW!!! Those are frickin AWESOME!!!! Once they colored up.... magnificant! I can't wait to see them in the monster tank with other fish... nice fish.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulineMi said:


> Those are beautiful fish. Nice pictures!


Thanks! 



non_compliance said:


> WOWOWOW!!! Those are frickin AWESOME!!!! Once they colored up.... magnificant! I can't wait to see them in the monster tank with other fish... nice fish.


Thanks! 

A couple more....

_click on pics _


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Makes me want to capture some large mouth bass and throw em in a tank... hehe...


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

You wouldn't be the first to do it, you know, lol.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I wonder what my cichlids woudl think?! 

I actually HAVE wondered if a wild caught fish tank would be cool... just simple common fish.. large mouth... blue gill... sunfish... rockbass... Might be kinda fun.. then again, I hear some wild fish don't do so hot in tanks.

maybe someday, when I"m a millionaire... heh.. *cough


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Some update pics from last night....

_click on pix to enlarge_


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

Very cool! What are you using to light your shots?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks! Overhead flash.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

saweet!!! What do you feed those suckers!? I guess a better question would be what DON'T you feed them.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks.  The big guy eats market shrimp, but the rest are still on feeders. I'm in the process of trying to break them. That's why a couple in the pics look a little thin compared to the beefy guy.


----------

